# New Plant



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

_Lobelia cardinalis_. You can remove the rock wool, it will be ok.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't be surprised when it looses it's purple coloring, it looks like the its still emersed growth on that plant


----------

